# new to coyote calling



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

I want to start coyote hunting w/ my almost 14 yo son this winter/spring. I bought him a 243 ruger with a nikon pro staff 3X9 scope. We live in Upstate NY.

What is a decent inexpensive call to purchase?

Decoys?

Should we try a maually operated call or an electronic?

Mornings or evenings hunts best?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I know this site is suppose to be a helpful way for people to get educated about coyote hunting, but doesn't it seem that questions lately are become repetitive??

Please before posting a question do a quick "search" and see if there has been a previous post on the same subject!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

What is a decent inexpensive call to purchase? 
-Any mouth blown rabbit squeeler.

Decoys?
-I dont use one.

Should we try a maually operated call or an electronic?
-They both work. Just pick one or try both.

Mornings or evenings hunts best?
-Both are good. Increase your chances and call morning and evening.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree with bloody, it might be easier for a newbie to get a coyote with electronic calls. I personally use both, but prefer to use mouth. I get tired of packing everything around, maybe I'm lazy. If you get a coyote to come to mouth call, he is hunting you, not the speaker sitting 50 yards away, it will make your heart race, the hair on your neck stand up, and the worst case of nerves you can imagine when he jumps out 20 yards away looking right at you. WHAT A RUSH, drugs can't compare.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very true,

I am a hand call guy. IMO you can go with the flow way better then with a E-caller. You can be calling and change in a matter of a split second.

However I would say it is way easier to get dogs with a E-caller.

Decoy? NOPE

I hunt mornings, day, evening, night. Just hunt differently at all times of the day!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I have an electronic caller but it only costed $27, its the cass creek caller with five sounds and no remote so it is still right there, I just wasn't very good with the mouth calls


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Grab a call, and watch a Anderson video. by the end you will be able to do most of his sounds. Watch it over and over. Thats about the best thing you can do.

I think anything making noise is better then those cass creek ones. At first I thought they were a kid toy. Not trying to be mean, but I honestly did.


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

if he has a mp3 player all you have to do is get a speaker that will work with it if you pm me i know a web sight that has like 30+ call's you can down load for free my mp3 player is filled up with them and they work if you need to know witch ones work the best i can help you out also you can save a lot of money in calls if you get a mp3 player and a speaker and go to that web sight and get the calls pm for more info


----------



## mfreeman451 (Jan 24, 2008)

I wouldn't waste your money on an expensive ecaller quite yet.

Here is from one of my other posts on calls:

From what I've learned from Randy's videos I think I can be a little more specific than some of the other replies, here is my take:

KI-YI distress
lil-dog howler
tally ho distress

I would also get another howler, doesn't really matter which, but you should at least have a male/female.

Don Thompson's calls are really good too, get a couple of those.

As far as a decoy goes, I think they're basically pretty worthless too. If you really want to use one, just take your dog with you and tie him up about 25 feet away from your stand.

As far as what the other guys said about the Randy Anderson videos, I think that is great advice. Don't waste your time/money on anyone elses stuff, he is the best.

If you must have an ecaller, you might as well just build your own with the instructions from here http://www.predatormastersforums.com/ho ... ller.shtml. Once you have this built, just plugin your iPod and record some sounds off of the Randy Anderson DVDs, or buy them from him. The major downside to the ecaller described in the URL above is that it's not wireless, so you're going to have it close by and constantly fiddling with it to play different sounds. Kinda suboptimal if you ask me. There are plenty of posts on predatormasters.com though that describe how to make that same setup wireless, but again, now you're stuck with this clunky heavy thing that you have to carry around with you sometimes miles going from stand to stand.

I really think your best bet is to just watch Randy's DVDs and learn how to use the hand calls.

As far as time of day, I would say in the morning and before dark are probably the best times, but if you can hunt at night in your state, give that a try if you're interested. I've never done that myself but apparently it's covered quite well in some of Randy's latest DVDs.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

I dont wanna knock randy anderson because he is a great coyote hunter, but i think you need to do a little more research before you call him the best coyote hunter. :eyeroll:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Grab a call, and watch a Anderson video. by the end you will be able to do most of his sounds. Watch it over and over. Thats about the best thing you can do.
> 
> I think anything making noise is better then those cass creek ones. At first I thought they were a kid toy. Not trying to be mean, but I honestly did.


I see what you are saying, the sounds seem sort of echoey, mine has woodpecker,**** pups, feline, gray fox, rodent, i have a rabbit mouth call which I am good at but my **** squal and coyote howler are to rough of a sound and dad said it sounded like a duck, i put a small rubberband on them and i just cant get the right sound. The howler is a Knight and Hale EZ Howler and the squaller is Jhonny stewart. Any tips.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

lyonch said:


> I dont wanna knock randy anderson because he is a great coyote hunter, but i think you need to do a little more research before you call him the best coyote hunter. :eyeroll:


So true, everybody knows it ME!...... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :wink: :beer:

The best coyote hunter out there is some guy nobodies ever heard of.


----------

